# Post-op and prognosis for Ms. Hannah



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

First off I want to thank everyone for the thoughts, warm wishes, prayers and notes for Ms. Hannah. She came through the surgery fairly well, but not everything is the way we had hoped. Our vet explained that he was positive Hannah had another cancerous carcinoma and that although the surgery went well (complete tumor removal)there is a better than average chance that it will reoccur at some point. Because of where the tumor was located not all of the surrounding tissue could be removed like last time, so testing everything wasn't going to give any definitive answers about the cancer or any possible progression. Therefore, the doctor advised us not to spend the extra money for the biopsy. So no waiting for results. Just hoping for the best. Right now Hannah does have some minor bleeding, pain meds, antibiotics, and she is in need of lots of rest. Jasper is happy to have his girl home. So much so that Moose can't even get near her without getting growled at. I have a feeling Jasper will be keeping vigil next to Hannah for the next few days atleast. Once again all of us want to thank everyone for the support, love and prayers. I'll be sure to let everyone know how Hannah is doing soon.

PS: I posted the exact same message on my facebook status (as some of you know) so I wanted to add a few quick updates. In the 3.5 hrs that she has been home Hannah has had a few ice cubes,6-7 bits of raw stew beef to nibble on and the bleeding is starting to clot. Obviously she isn't feeling too much pain now due to what the vet gave her today , but I am sure later on and tomorrow will be a different story. Her incision is fairy deep and about 5" long. Swelling will more than likely be a big issue. So far no pee pees, but I am sure that will come when she is ready. For now she is on her couch with 3 layers of blankets under her and Jasper's baby blanket over her resting comfortably. She sends kisses and hugs to everyone.

Just a few quick pics today right after we came home:

Can you tell Jasper is relieved to have his lady home?
































once again for all the support.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Aw, she's been through alot, glad she is home and doing as well as can be expected. Jasper is such a good protector. So sweet.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Poor thing! it's wonderful she came through surgery with no complications.
Looks like Jasper is going to be her shadow for a few days.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Again, As I posted on your facebook. I am so glad that Hannah is out of surgery. Hope that she continues to do better and praying that the future is on our side with great health so she can live a cancer free life. She is beautiful, Jasper is beautiful for protecting her and wanting to make sure she is ok, your whole family is just awesome for doing so much for this beautiful little Ms. Hannah. You'll always be in my thoughts & prayers! She looks so dang cute all curled up and I bet she is glad to be back home with her family. :love2:


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I am so very thankful to know Hannah is home recovering from her surgery.. Rest assured that she is in our prayers for mercy and for healing.. Miracles happen, I know this from first hand experience. God's grace is sufficient for all who sincerely believe.
Blessing to your wonderful family. Deb


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OH bless her little heart. She has been through so much. Jasper is a great protector! Glad she is home and resting comfortably.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh sweet little Hannah, I'm happy you are finally home, resting.
I wish you and your family well!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Laura, I am so glad she is home and with her family and Jasper of course. Thank you for the update. I seen it on FB as well. Bless her she is so sweet. I hope the cancer does not return. (((HUGS)))


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm having a problem posting on Facebook 

I'm glad Hannah is home. She looks so wiped out.

I hope her pain soon diminishes and she takes her rightful place
as the pampered queen of the household !


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Glad to see her home. I'm sorry the diagnosis was so vague instead of definately saying it's done. Gentle kisses to Hannah and all my prayers that this will be the last of it.


----------



## AlabamaChihuahuaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

awwww, bless her heart! So glad she has a good protector in Jasper and glad she is home resting. Praying that the cancer doesn't come back!


----------



## Willowjune (Oct 27, 2011)

I hope Miss Hannah is doing okay today. Jasper is such a sweet and loving friend watching over her. Hoping for the best possible outcome!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

So glad she's home and it's over!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Arrr bless, poor baby......Get well soon!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Awww...poor Hannah and Jasper. Glad she is home and on the mend.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Glad she's home...sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sending gentle hugs to your sweet Hannah....that pic of her brother guarding her is beyond precious....hopefully each day finds her feeling more comfortable....


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I hope she is feeling better today ..those pictures brought tears to my eyes...


----------



## Willowjune (Oct 27, 2011)

Hope she's doing okay today. I'm sending prayers and good wishes for your sweet baby's recovery and excellent health.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

How is Little Hannah doing this Thanksgiving morning?


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

pam6400 said:


> How is Little Hannah doing this Thanksgiving morning?


Awe Pam that is so sweet of you to ask. Hannah is doing remarkably well, all things considered. There is some obvious discomfort but no more bleeding. She is eating normal portions, drinking and doing her potties. Yesterday, she had blueberry muffins for breakfast with us...one of her favorites. We do carry her in and out, wrap her in warm blankets every time she comes back in. As for treats she is back to enjoying all of her goodies and everyone else's. Pills are a big fight with her so we are hiding them in her food , but don't tell her that. She will have some turkey today with the boys but for now I am sure she will just rest for the afternoon. 
Here are 2 quick pics I took after breakfast of her before she went back up on her couch:


----------



## mongboot (Nov 23, 2011)

Bless her little cotton socks. Pleased shes home with her family, praying for a speedy recovery xxx


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

How much longer is recovery expected to last?

ps keep up the good healing xoxo


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Glad you are doing well today Miss Hannah. Thinking about you! Puppy pats from Quigley!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

mooberry said:


> How much longer is recovery expected to last?
> 
> ps keep up the good healing xoxo


3-4 weeks. Her stitches will be out next Tuesday but the incision is deep and quite long so she will be sore for a while. 

I posted some pics tonight on my facebook of Hannah and the boys having turkey. If you don't have me and want to add>>> Laura Belcher >>you will see Hannah on my profile pic.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Sweet, sweet baby girl! I will continue to keep you all in my thoughts.


----------



## Willowjune (Oct 27, 2011)

Blessings to Hannah--thinking of her and I hope she enjoyed the turkey!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Willowjune said:


> Blessings to Hannah--thinking of her and I hope she enjoyed the turkey!


She loved it.

She is getting up and around more than any of us expected. Her strength and determination to not miss a thing going on around the house or miss a beat in her routines just amazes us. Hannah as well as her family once again thanks everyone for the prayers, blessings and heart felt words. She counts herself as a very lucky girl.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

lynx8456 said:


> She loved it.
> 
> She is getting up and around more than any of us expected. Her strength and determination to not miss a thing going on around the house or miss a beat in her routines just amazes us. Hannah as well as her family once again thanks everyone for the prayers, blessings and heart felt words. She counts herself as a very lucky girl.


Wonderful news! these little ones are such troopers!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is Ms. Hannah offering up her belly to her daddy..who makes it all better when he rubs her. She does still have some swelling and redness but not nearly as bad as a few days ago.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Precious little girl ! 

I'm happy to hear she's doing well and fighting through this. 
She is one tough cookie.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

poor little Hannah...look at that incision ....she is so tiny and fragile to have to endure these surgeries over and over again...you and your husband are truly angels to take such wonderful care of her...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Laura, you all are in my thoughts and prayers. So happy to hear Hannah is doing well! You and Ralph are some of the best furry baby parents I know! Kisses to your Angel.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

thinking of little Hannah Banana today and wishing her well


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> thinking of little Hannah Banana today and wishing her well


ME TOO! 
How is 'our' lil' girl doing today???


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Little Hannah Banana is doing so good . Her incision looks good and her energy levels are nearly back to normal. 
This afternoon she is going in for her re-check and hopefully her stitches will be removed. I'll be sure to post a brief update later this evening. Thank you for checking.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

So glad Hannah is hanging tough! Poor baby has been through so much. 
Luckily you & your husband are such wonderful parents! Kisses for Hannah! :love2:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> Little Hannah Banana is doing so good . Her incision looks good and her energy levels are nearly back to normal.
> This afternoon she is going in for her re-check and hopefully her stitches will be removed. I'll be sure to post a brief update later this evening. Thank you for checking.


awww, Bless her :angel1:
please let us know what the Vet says...


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Well today was a mix of good and sort of good...Hannah is doing very well according to her vet. However, she has been a bit slower to heal this time and there is still some swelling present. Because of this she will have to wait till next Tuesday to get half of her stitches out and the remaining half will be the week after. The incision is just so long and deep so they need extra time. The vet was worried the skin might split open if they came out too soon and then he would have to put her under again to fix the wound. All in all waiting is better. The stitches really don't seem to be bothering her so that is a good thing. When she isn't busy sleeping we give her things to keep her busy so she doesn't try chewing or irritating anything. She is off all of the pain pills and just has a few days of antibiotics to go. Thank God because giving her pills just sucks. Other than that Hannah is still improving with each day and almost back to her perfect diva self.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Glad to hear she's on the mend ! She's my favorite little girl, and I know she's in the the best possible hands with you and Ralph ( and Jasper and Moose, of course )


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> Well today was a mix of good and sort of good...Hannah is doing very well according to her vet. However, she has been a bit slower to heal this time and there is still some swelling present. Because of this she will have to wait till next Tuesday to get half of her stitches out and the remaining half will be the week after. The incision is just so long and deep so they need extra time. The vet was worried the skin might split open if they came out too soon and then he would have to put her under again to fix the wound. All in all waiting is better. The stitches really don't seem to be bothering her so that is a good thing. When she isn't busy sleeping we give her things to keep her busy so she doesn't try chewing or irritating anything. She is off all of the pain pills and just has a few days of antibiotics to go. Thank God because giving her pills just sucks. Other than that Hannah is still improving with each day and almost back to her perfect diva self.


awww, she's going through so much and handling it so well. 
as for the pills, have you tried giving them to her in "pill pockets"? there are
chicken or beef flavor. they have them at the pet store.
thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I have to pill one of my guys 2 times a day for epilespy...all I can say is cheese and peanut butter...I hide it in cheese and give him another as a chaser right after the pilled one...He also will get a tiny peice of toast with peanut butter on it ...as well as a tiny chaser peice to make sure it all goes down...its hidden so well he has no clue and now all I say its pill time and he gets all excited its like a treat to him now...


----------



## Willowjune (Oct 27, 2011)

Bless Hannah's heart and yours, too....


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Wish us luck tomorrow. Hannah is going for her re-check and to hopefully have some if not all of her stitches removed. She is doing well where energy levels, appetite, and potties are concerned. However she still has enough swelling to be of some concern this far along after her surgery and to be honest I am not entirely sure that all the redness I am still seeing is normal. Seems after the surgery last year she was looking a whole lot better after 2 weeks...right now we are exactly at 2 weeks and healing a bit more slowly that I expected. Perhaps I just over worry about Hannah..I don't know! I would just like her back to 100% again. She has been such a little trooper through it all.


----------



## Willowjune (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm hoping for a great outcome and prognosis for the future for sweet Hannah!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Willowjune said:


> I'm hoping for a great outcome and prognosis for the future for sweet Hannah!



New update can be found here with pictures: 
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/65062-hows-hannah-doing.html#post887633


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Aww Hannah 
Hope you feel better very soon sweety


----------

